# Texting or personnel use of cell phone @ work



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

I have the same thing with my helper, him and his wife are going through tough times. But he takes random calls to.
I just said look, im not going to be like the school teacher or a cop. Your an adult Im an adult, Im not going to say NO phone calls, but you going to have to take those calls on your breaks. 
So far so good.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

hdavis said:


> I loved the days of no cell phones, only pagers.
> 
> No cell phone while working.


I don't think we had pagers back in the 70's.........Did we ?


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Home wood said:


> Well today I asked him if he thought he could cut down on the texts.
> If not please leave your phone in the truck.
> He said it won't happen again. I said ok don't make me have to baby sit that's not why we are here.
> Hes reply was that his Gf of 5 months was breaking up with him and he was bummed out.
> ...


Bad Boss!!! You asked your employee to cut down on his calls. What does that mean? 

Why do we feel that people have to be so connected by cell phones? How did the world survive before cell phones? 

How did we ever let our children go to school without cell phones. 

Why do we have to have to talk to our loved ones on our cell phones every few minutes to confirm that we love them? 

Why can't we put our cell phones away and do our wooing after work. 

Why does the boss have a liability to make sure that his employees are constantly connected with their loves ones? 

What did people do before cell phones when their children had a medical emergency?

Cell phones are making people very sick. People don't realized how many times they are blackmailed every day by their insecure partner.

"Baby, I really love you. Make sure you call me."

When you really love someone and they know that you love them then you don't have to call them ten times every day to tell them that you love them. Give your loved ones some space and a break. Put you cell phone away, relax, don't worry because worrying won't change anything and enjoy life. Give your lips and ears a rest!

My wife went to the Philippines a few weeks ago and an employee asked if I missed her. I said, "absolutely not" and the reason is because I don't ever want to blackmail my wife into thinking that I miss her because I want her to enjoy herself. I always tell my wife not to call me on the phone when she gets to her destination because I know she will be super tired and she has a thousand things going on when she gets there. Even if her dog missed her I would never tell her because that is also a form of blackmail.

Workers don't need their cell phones for personal use during working hours, for any reason, and any employee who wants to argue with me can hit the road regardless of their loved one's health, or any other issues because those arguments are not valid when there are alternate ways to communicate for crisis situations. If a loved one is so sick that he (or she) needs to call my employee 20 times in one day then I would send that employee home out of the kindness of my heart and I would pay him to stay with his loved one. I have a lot more to say about that subject, but will not elaborate.

You can't use a cell phone when driving a bus or train. You can't use a cell phone when doing surgery. You won't usually find workers in department stores using their cell phone nor in thousands of other businesses. Point is; workers survive well without cell phones. I hope the government finds out that cell phone radiation is killing the bees and every cell phone is the world is banned, but don't worry because we can always go back to the land line and the pay phone. I had two kids in school before cell phones and can't remember one incident where I would have liked to have a cell phone.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> I don't think we had pagers back in the 70's.........Did we ?


Yep, I used to service them. They had a limited range though--there were only a couple of national networks (very expensive). Most companies elected to use a single base station transmitter instead.


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

if cell phone use is affecting production, then it's an issue that needs to be addressed, just like bathroom breaks, smoke breaks etc.

If it is not affecting production, and things are getting done as they should be, what's the problem? The people working for you are not machines, or robots,or autotrons and like someone else said- you don't own them!

So, it needn't be a blanket rule, but maybe on a case by case.


----------



## tdmopar59 (May 7, 2012)

That's just the texting... Plus they're on their facebook and websites and anything else that a smart phone can go on. Phone in the lunch box or truck if you can't be a grown up and do your job without ADD kicking in with your phone.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yep, I used to service them. They had a limited range though--there were only a couple of national networks (very expensive). Most companies elected to use a single base station transmitter instead.


"BellBoy" by chance?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Texas Wax said:


> "BellBoy" by chance?


I believe that was the first one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> I believe that was the first one. :thumbsup:


LOL Sure was! My dear old dad worked/supervised a Bell System's "Mobile Shop" back in the 70's. Mobile Phones, Microwave Services & Uplinks all the cool stuff. Was in one of the first Martin Marietta training classes for the BellBoy implementation, fall of '72 I think.

He brought back all kinds of cool knowledge, LOL Learned Binary and 'Logic' from the training material he brought back. Not bad for an 8 year old kid :blink:

hard to believe how special a mobile phone was back then to what it is now. Makes the over texting and talking just seem inane.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

My ole man was a drywall contractor for 47 years and he never owned a cell phone till the year he retired! The only reason He has a cell now Is because he's nearly deaf...He can't turn the volume up on the home phone. :laughing:


----------



## RMcMaken (Jun 30, 2014)

I see phones as a symptom not a cause! The cause is that a lot of kids from my generation are lazy and unmotivated. I could give you a thousand tricks to waste time and look busy not involving a phone. Hell I still use a lot of them these days when I feel the need to be on site and don't have much to do. 
When we go over things my guys know what needs to be accomplished and I don't care what means they use as long as things get done right. They are adults and if they want to bust their ass for a hard hour and take several short phone breaks instead of working slow and consistent that's fine. 

A smart phone is actually a requirement for my guys because I see the value in the information available on the internet. I want them calling me or referencing this forum or looking up specs and instructions online instead of just winging it and screwing things up. 

I probably do some things a little different than a lot of guys but I know I put out an excellent product. I'll have to keep you guys updated though as I'm in a small gentleman's competition with my old school father so we will see!

That being said no phones when I use temp workers. There's a big difference between those guys and the ones I have hand selected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Knucklehead (May 31, 2014)

Don't bother your employees on their breaks. They want to text let them text. Did he have a problem with what you were doing on your break?


----------



## coffee- (Aug 22, 2014)

I am currently an employee. Often I am left alone, or with a partner on jobs. Frequently my boss needs to contact me, I need to order more material, use a calculator, etc. When on larger projects with less responsibility I leave my phone on and in my pocket. I review new messages as they come while picking up material/waiting for someone else (unless there is something else I can do) and respond at breaks unless they are urgent messages.


----------



## one cut (May 3, 2013)

Ive heard of taking a lunch break, but what are these other breaks that you speak of.


----------



## JakethePainter (May 23, 2014)

DOL says every eight hour shift you are supposed to have one 15 minute break and one 30 minute (lunch) break. Employees are required to take another 15 minute break once they have reached a 10 hour shift.


----------



## one cut (May 3, 2013)

JakethePainter said:


> DOL says every eight hour shift you are supposed to have one 15 minute break and one 30 minute (lunch) break. Employees are required to take another 15 minute break once they have reached a 10 hour shift.


I don't know where you live, but here employees are not entitled to any breaks at all, not even a meal break, no matter how long the shift is unless the worker is under 18.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

one cut said:


> I don't know where you live, but here employees are not entitled to any breaks at all, not even a meal break, no matter how long the shift is unless the worker is under 18.


Thought you were BS-ing. Holy Crap!

_*11. What is the law regarding breaks and meal periods?

Alaskan employers are required to provide break periods
of at least 30 minutes for minors ages 14
through 17 who work 5 or more consecutive hours
and are going to continue to work. 

Employers are not required to give
breaks for employees 18 and over. If your employer
allows breaks, and they last less than 20 minutes, you
must be paid for the break. If your employer allows meal
periods, the employer is not required to pay you for your
meal period if it lasts more than 20 minutes and you do no
work during that time.*_

http://labor.alaska.gov/lss/forms/employee_faq.pdf


----------



## Home wood (Mar 8, 2014)

Well here in Ontario our employees are entitled to two 15 min paid breaks and a 30 min unpaid break.
We start at 8:00
Break at 10:30
Lunch for 30 min at 12:00
Break at 2:30
Pack up at 4:30
Out at 5:00

This would be a reg day and is subject to change from time to time depending on what we are doing. I'm not a real hard ass boss.
We work together as a team.

As for our youngin on the team that I started the thread about.
All he needed was a nice letter in with his check stating no texting while working and it has all but stopped.
I have told him I won't police the rule unless he is abusing it.
Problem solved

Now if I can just get a fire lit under this kid.
He is polite, well groomed, customers love him, he is Punctual.
Just slower than he could or should be. Lol


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Home wood said:


> Now if I can just get a fire lit under this kid. He is polite, well groomed, customers love him, he is Punctual. Just slower than he could or should be. Lol


4 out of 5 ain't bad. Speed will come with experience.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Home wood said:


> Ok employers how much is to much?
> I'm a pretty easy going employer and I understand times change but.
> We were on our afternoon break and my helper is just going to town texting.
> We started teasing him saying stuff like dude you need an assistant.
> ...



"Good" employee's should have enough respect for their boss, that they tell their friends and or wife NOT to contact them during the day except during lunch or for an emergency.

It's a basic lack of respect, when getting paid by the hour, that any employee would "steal" from his boss by not being work-focused during work time.

So, the boss is supposed to pay junior for yakin' on the phone or texting............NO!!!

Set standards and try and cultivate a team attitude toward everyone giving their total focus and energy to accomplishing the tasks for that day. Praise the men who work as men and those childish ones will fall in line or fall away.


----------



## one cut (May 3, 2013)

Home wood said:


> Well here in Ontario our employees are entitled to two 15 min paid breaks and a 30 min unpaid break.
> We start at 8:00
> Break at 10:30
> Lunch for 30 min at 12:00
> ...


Well, I guess I am envious of you southern boys. Up here it would be hard to maintain the crew's motivation in the winter when it is blowing 60 and raining/snowing sideways if they were looking forward to a break every couple hours. Just put your head down and work until you're done.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

Home wood said:


> Well here in Ontario our employees are entitled to two 15 min paid breaks and a 30 min unpaid break. We start at 8:00 Break at 10:30 Lunch for 30 min at 12:00 Break at 2:30 Pack up at 4:30 Out at 5:00 This would be a reg day and is subject to change from time to time depending on what we are doing. I'm not a real hard ass boss. We work together as a team. As for our youngin on the team that I started the thread about. All he needed was a nice letter in with his check stating no texting while working and it has all but stopped. I have told him I won't police the rule unless he is abusing it. Problem solved Now if I can just get a fire lit under this kid. He is polite, well groomed, customers love him, he is Punctual. Just slower than he could or should be. Lol


I hope none of my guys are on CT.


----------



## Zack78 (Dec 1, 2009)

When I hire I have a long talk and cell phone is one of the things I talk about.
I dont have them leave phones in the truck bc than I cant call them.
If wife is calling with something important 2min is ok. If is a " what you want for dinner type of question" you say I cant talk right now i am still at work but i will call you as soon as i am done

But the boss is also the one who sets the examples. If you talk to your friends on company clock about fishing you not setting good once.


----------



## Zack78 (Dec 1, 2009)

I work in the field a lot. 
I come on time. I take my sh....at home.
I am not on the phone. I work hard. If there is sh...y job to do it I do it.
I think they respect me for it and trying to do the same.
I had some problems in the beginning but quickly learned. 
" my way or highway" rule.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Wow.... there are a lot of folks in this thread I am glad I do not work for. Then again, that is one of the reasons I decided to re-open my own business. I grew tired of someone else hitting me with more and more rules all the dang time.

Leave the phone in the truck? Seriously? Sheshhhh, I would walk off that jobsite as quick as the sentence left your mouth. "Do as I say and not as I do" crap went out as soon as they left their parents house :/ ... Your folks are men, not a bunch of children they can/will practice self policing on their cell phones. Just do like I do... tell them this is the amount of work we are to get done today. We will be here today until it is done unless major situations happen to prevent it from happening. At that point they reserve cell phone use for breaks, lunches and emergencies on their own. How in the heck will they know they have a family emergency if the phone is in the truck? 

Not to mention all of this "throw everyone in the same boat" even though only a couple of folks abuse the situation is nothing more than lazy managing... You know who the "abusers" are... take it out on them...


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey another cell phone thread!

So most guys here don't have a company phone they give to the lead guy in case of either family emergencies or work related questions?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't pick up my phone at work unless it's the boss. The only time I will check it or send a text is when I'm up on scaffold or somewhere waiting whoever is helping me to return. But for the most part b I don't use my phone at work.


----------



## Snavazio (Dec 31, 2014)

*Adjust pay for texting.*

Here is a quick solution.

Tell him according to PEW research (he can google it.) the average text takes 45 seconds, 15 seconds to read. At the end of the day, you'd like to check his phone so you can "adjust" his pay according to the number of texts he read/sent. 

Chances are he'll self monitor or tell him to get a job with Verizon.:clap:


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

If they abuse the privilege about being able to use there phone, they can't use the phone...


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

It's amazing how pathetically dependant we've become on technology... Can't work for 3 hours at a time without looking at a screen? People did just fine years ago before cell phones came along, where you had to wait until you got home to take a call.

Obviously there are exceptions, but why employees need to be checking phones during time that isn't break is completely beyond me.


----------



## Snavazio (Dec 31, 2014)

thehockeydman said:


> It's amazing how pathetically dependant we've become on technology...


True, I've seen reports that correlate lack of self confidence to the amount of times a person checks their emails. Probably is a reason for obsessive texting, also.

It's a maturation process, every business creates rules based on previous infractions. Same with any community. There will always be people that need/want rules/inspiration to govern their actions. 

Opportunities usually come wrapped in the form of a challenge, the young man has succeeded in gaining your attention. What is he going to do next? 

The question to you is, do you have the leadership skills to get the most out of him or is he too much work for the ROI?

Inspire OR Fire?:bangin:


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree with Hockey above. I remember going to work and working all day. Any "family emergencies" just waited until I got home. That's the way it was, and it worked just fine. Nowadays it's all about instant gratification. I think it sucks, but I guess there's nothing to be done about it. 

I leave my cell phone in the van on my own accord. Anything that happens on it can wait until break. Even the boss can't get me on site until I check my phone. My phone is for my convenience, not everyone else's, and I don't like being interrupted when I'm doing something. I also make it a practice to not answer it if I'm having a conversation with someone. I find it incredibly annoying when I'm talking face to face with someone, and they feel the need to interrupt our conversation to answer the phone. :blink: I'm right here. The guy on the phone takes precedence over this real life conversation? Jerk.

Bottom line, there is no family emergency that needs to be attended to on work time. 20 years ago that emergency could wait until the end of the day, why can't it now?

Sorry for the rant, cell phones are just a huge pet peeve of mine.....


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Johnny_5 said:


> *Bottom line, there is no family emergency that needs to be attended to on work time.* 20 years ago that emergency could wait until the end of the day, why can't it now?
> 
> Sorry for the rant, cell phones are just a huge pet peeve of mine.....


I have a wife an a couple kids work will never take precedent over an emergency involving them.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Walraven said:


> I have a wife an a couple kids work will never take precedent over an emergency involving them.


I understand that and agree 100%. Family always first.

My point was that 15 years ago you wouldn't have known about the emergency until you got home, so what's the difference if you have to wait until a break to check the phone? Having these things permanently attached to our hips, having to check them continually to gain some sort of false self value, and to put them above face to face human interaction is absolutely ridiculous IMO. Leave them in the van, check the voicemail at lunch. There is no reason to text or talk during work hours unless it is work related. Even then it should be limited.....


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Any half decent employee should let their family know to only call on breaks or emergency my wife knows this so its not an issue.
My phone is essential to me running my sites so it stays on my hip, if you can do without yours good on you.
The rest of the guys have theirs on them and on occasion used them but I've never needed to address it they are mature,responsible guys who know fair is fair.


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Johnny_5 said:


> I agree with Hockey above. I remember going to work and working all day. *Any "family emergencies" just waited until I got home. * That's the way it was, and it worked just fine. Nowadays it's all about instant gratification. I think it sucks, but I guess there's nothing to be done about it.
> 
> Bottom line, there is no family emergency that needs to be attended to on work time. *20 years ago that emergency could wait until the end of the day, why can't it now?*
> 
> Sorry for the rant, cell phones are just a huge pet peeve of mine.....


20 years ago kids weren't shooting up schools because they felt misunderstood or because their parents neglected to get them suitable psychological treatment. 

Columbine was 1999. 
9/11 was 2001. 
There been TONS of incidences of school violence since then. 

Unfortunately these events didn't happen after 5pm.


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry, it just amazes me how dependent people have become on these little plastic boxes. Sites were run and manpower, deliveries etc were managed just fine before cell phones. Family emergencies were tended to, people found their way to work, and businesses actually existed before cell phones. We just relied on a little thing called planning ahead. Sure, there was no immediate gratification, but people were generally OK with waiting for things. If a problem arose, there was always a landline in the site trailer, and the secretary would likely take a message for ya if you weren't nearby. Looking back, I'm not quite sure how anyone survived those dark times. :laughing:


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

It's progress and and positive IMO I've got a huge amount of relevant information at my fingertips now.
Carpentry has gotten alot more complicated over the last fifty years too, there's a huge amount of tools etc that we now rely on that we didnt back then.
Materials have changed look at all our composite materials etc
Cellphones are here to stay embrace it or be left behind....IMO


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

I couldn't agree more! I love the Internet and the endless amount of information available at the fingertips. I utilize it all the time! :thumbup:

But this isn't about the Internet and its pertinence to the construction site, it's about employees who feel the need to talk/text their wife/gf/friends 40 times a day. That behavior is completely unnecessary, and personal cell phones should be left in the van during work hours.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Very true, but any half decent employee should not need to be told to leave their phone in the van.
Overuse of a personel phone shows lack of work ethic in general i would think.


----------



## straightedgellc (Jul 12, 2014)

I use to be very impulsive with texting at work. I literally could text my girlfriend 100 times in a day without trying. I give my guys this speech-"this is your one time to go out into the world without your friends, Significant other, and family to make your mark in the world and if you think this is being responsible with your life you may want to rethink what direction your heading in" A bit dramatic I know! lol


----------

